# Problemas sobre capacitor, diodo y radio frecuencia



## kabal (Jun 24, 2006)

Le pido disculpas por no postear nada

Este es el problema:

Se detectó un fallo en una placa de un equipo de la empresa en la que usted trabaja, al retirar la placa del equipo se observó que un capacitor electrolítico se reventó, y es el capacitor de filtro de la fuente del equipo y no se puede observar los valores de capacidad y voltaje del capacitor, pero se sabe que la fuente de alimentación es de 12V 5A. También se sospecha que se destruyó un diodo 1N4001, y se observó que una resistencia se sobrecalentó, las bandas de colores son Marrón Negro Negro Dorado Amarillo.
Se pide:

a.Seleccione el capacitor para reemplazar en la placa.
b.Explique sintéticamente cómo puede determinar si el diodo se destruyó.
c.Qué valor de resistencia debe conseguir para reemplazarla, y dé un ejemplo de qué valores de resistencia en serie debe colocar para sustituir la dañada


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

kabal dijo:
			
		

> ...



MMM.

En primer lugar trate de no utilizar temas como "AYUDA" mejor ponga algo refernte al tema.

Y cuál es la intención de esto?

Si se ha equivocado tiene tiempo para editar su post o tendré que cerrarlo y notificar al dmin.

Saludos


----------



## kabal (Jun 24, 2006)

12v 42000uF  o  12v 70000uF  estos los capacitores??


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

kabal dijo:
			
		

> 12v 42000uF  o  12v 70000uF  estos los capacitores??



Hola, pues si el capacitor era grandote y estaba después del rectificador debe ser de unos 25V a unos 2200uF.

Lo del diodo, hay tester en internet para probarlos aún montados, creo que con el multímetro también se puede o si podemos hacer funcionr a fuente deben caerse en el .7v.

Lo de la resistencia seguro que ese es el orden nunca había visto un color de tolerancia en una banda intermedia.

Saludos


----------

